# Tips from The Dog House.



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Following the below thread and several recent phone calls on the subject of feeding Raw I have found that loads of people have looked into BARF but backed out as it was difficult to source carcasses at an affordable price. Obviously NI and other Raw products are getting better press but the cost can be prohibitive - so I had a chat with the guy who delivers our chicken carcasses (we buy 18 cases at a time to freeze and they last me 2 weeks).

He said that all butchers buy in whole chickens (and other products) from Meat Processors and carcasses are often ordered too. If there are only a few being delivered they tend to carry a premium and once the butcher adds his "handling" element it can push the price up to beyond what most people would want to pay. 

He said that he knows of a couple of butchers who have put a sign up in their shops (at an individual customer's request) to see if others would want to buy carcasses for their dogs - they actually got a great response and now those butchers can order in sufficient volume to be able to pass-on the price saving. So I'd suggest anyone wanting to try BARF on a budget to either try this method with their butcher - alternatively chat with other dog walkers when out to see if enough people would make it worthwhile to buy in bulk and share the cost.

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1778

Stephen X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh its certainly worth just asking your butcher I get a box of about 70 for about £7 (only counted them once I think they sell them on weight). I just tell them when I need some and they can get deliveries twice a week.They will put them through the mincer at the end of the day if I dont want them whole, add your veg etc it feeds mine for approx 9 weeks. x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I was getting my lamb ribs free but paid a small price for the chicken carcasses and wings. I vary between using rawtogo minces which are approx 65p per lb and bones form the butcher, both are good value. My butcher saves things throughout the week for me and freezes them until collection day. Most are quite obliging as often they have to pay to get rid of the bone waste.


----------

